# Where to buy R4I Gold Plus?



## ipawii (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking for a legitimate dealer to buy a R4i Gold Plus. No one seems to want to let you pay for anything on their site.
Any help?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 14, 2012)

Why a plus?  It's not a recommended cart.  _It's not related to the R4i Gold model that we suggest_, it's by a different team and doesn't have Wood support.


----------



## tranfeer (Sep 14, 2012)

I recommend you r4i gold 3ds released by www.r4ids.cn.
Just goto the official website and you can get more information.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 14, 2012)

Have you tried looking on Shoptemp.net or the R4i Gold Plus manufacturer's website for a list of retailers?
Shoptemp lists a number of retailers from all over the world and also allows customers to leave feedback, so you can hopefully find a shop that WILL accept payments.

Even so we don't recommend the R4i Gold Plus, it is not a good flashcart. You more than likely want the correct R4i Gold model which supports Wood R4 firmware.
Or if it's the enhanced features like real-time saves you were interested in, then it's the Supercard DSTwo that you actually want.


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 14, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> I recommend you r4i gold 3ds released by www.r4ids.cn.
> Just goto the official website and you can get more information.



Just ordered one of these myself, in anticipation of the AK2i being phased out.


----------



## ipawii (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for all your help guys, I will look around some more and do some more reading.


----------

